# I built big Frankie, too.



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I built big Frankie, too. 

I bonded a stick of transparent plastic to the hole of eyes. 

Frankie is bigger than the Godzilla of polar rights.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Bigger than Godzilla? Now that's a *Big *Frankie!

Nice job! 

Sean


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice Yasutoshi, great paint work!  

RK


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Nice Job!! Wolfies Got some competition!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Very nice! Like the color choices and the jacket looks nice and worn.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great job on both kits :thumbsup: I love the red glow in Godzillas' mouth...and Big Frankies' scar and sutures look incredible :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Yasutoshi,Definitly like the pale tones you went with on Big Frankie and like also how ya did the scaring on his head and side of the mouth aswell:thumbsup:.Also notice you got a Big G there really nice paint on him too wich reminds gotta get back to mine soon:thumbsup:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Like the neck bolts! Bare Metal foil?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent paint job Yasutoshi! :thumbsup: Also, great work on Godzilla!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

very very nice!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you for the cool tip with the eyes Yasutoshi. Much appreciated. Your Godzilla is great too!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you for praise, everybody. 

Wolfman66,Your big Frankie is be great. 

shadOAB,The neck bolts painted it.(shine than the normal paint)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you! John P.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work on both kits!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great job


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank You!　Michell mania　and　Jafo.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The muted color scheme is perfect for this model! Excellent job! :thumbsup:

Great looking eyes and shading all over--very artistic!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

It looks fantastic!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful work on both kits. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Didn't realise it was THAT big!!
LB


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Awesome work on both kits!

MMM


----------



## 987TOBIAS654 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice Job...Great shading on the flesh:thumbsup:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Beautiful work!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------

